
Antibiotics Aren’t Profitable Enough for Big Pharma to Make More - blago
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-03/antibiotics-aren-t-profitable-enough-for-big-pharma-to-make-more
======
WheelsAtLarge
I've read this for many years now but I've often wondered why The Orphan Drug
Act is not used by Big Pharma. After all once a bacteria becomes resistant
then that particular situation is similar to an orphan drug.

The Orphan Drug Act of 1983 is a law passed in the United States to facilitate
the development of orphan drugs—drugs for rare diseases such as Huntington's
disease, myoclonus, ALS, Tourette syndrome and muscular dystrophy which affect
small numbers of individuals residing in the United States.

